# Sticky  Breeding Books



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Here are some dog breeding books that may be worth a look, to find more info or purchase, click the picture for the us site and the link below for the uk amazon site

The Book of the Bitch: A Complete Guide to Understanding and Caring for Bitches





> Book of the Bitch is essential reading for anyone considering owning a female dog. This book was published in the UK, and is distributed in North America by Willow Creek Press.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/1860540236/chihuahuapeop-21





> Breeding puppies involves many responsibilities, but it can also be one of the most enjoyable and rewarding experiences you ever have. This friendly guide provides all the information you need to create a positive breeding environment for your dogs so that they produce happy, healthy offspring.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0764508725/chihuahuapeop-21

The Complete Book of Dog Breeding
by Dan Rice, Barrons Educational Series "The goal of this book is to provide practical, usable information..." (more) 




http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0812096045/chihuahuapeop-21


----------



## TomCan Chihuahuas (Feb 25, 2005)

Malcolm Willis "genetics of the dog" I think he might need to do a new revised edition because MM "Merle" didnt exist in chihuahuas then but it does now. :wink:


----------



## ZimaBadBaby (Jul 30, 2005)

I found The Complete Book of Dog Breeding by Dan Rice, Barrons to be helpful!

Here are a few others i've read 

Dog Breeding for Professionals Description 
Author: Dr. Herbert Richards












Breeding a Litter: The Complete Book of Prenatal and Postnatal Care
Author:Beth J. Finder Harr


----------



## Myra_Johnny (Jul 23, 2004)

I really enjoy this book and have learned quite a bit from it..
The Joy of Breeding Your Own Show Dog by Ann Seranne.

Smiles, 
Myra


----------



## sharie (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm surprised no one has mentione Hilary Harmers book 'Dogs and How to breed them'. Out of print now but this book has been my breeding bible for the past 16 years.


----------

